# Insinna record d'ascolti a L'Eredita, flop Gerry Scotti



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

Una stagione trionfale per *Flavio Insinna* e *L'Eredità*. Il quiz di Rai 1, in onda nella fascia preserale, sta facendo botti assurdi ed ascolti che sfiorano i 5 milioni. Muro dei 5 milioni, che è stato sfondato il 25 novembre. 

*Male *invece, il nuovo quiz di *Gerry Scotti*, che si chiama *Conto alla Rovescia*, su Canale 5, il quale è criticato da molti proprio perchè strizza l'occhio alla concorrenza e molti giochi presenti nel programma, sarebbero stati "copiati" dal gioco Rai.

Nella giornata di *lunedì 25 novembre*, L'Eredità nella prima parte ha realizzato 3.492.000 spettatori (20.6%) e nella seconda ha raccolto *5.205.000 spettatori e 25.2% di share*. Conto alla Rovescia – Presentazione ha catturato 2.568.000 spettatori (15.8%) mentre Conto alla Rovescia ha interessato 3.783.000 spettatori e 18.8% di share.


----------



## smallball (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una stagione trionfale per *Flavio Insinna* e *L'Eredità*. Il quiz di Rai 1, in onda nella fascia preserale, sta facendo botti assurdi ed ascolti che sfiorano i 5 milioni. Muro dei 5 milioni, che è stato sfondato il 25 novembre.
> 
> *Male *invece, il nuovo quiz di *Gerry Scotti*, che si chiama *Conto alla Rovescia*, su Canale 5, il quale è criticato da molti proprio perchè strizza l'occhio alla concorrenza e molti giochi presenti nel programma, sarebbero stati "copiati" dal gioco Rai.
> 
> Nella giornata di *lunedì 25 novembre*, L'Eredità nella prima parte ha realizzato 3.492.000 spettatori (20.6%) e nella seconda ha raccolto *5.205.000 spettatori e 25.2% di share*. Conto alla Rovescia – Presentazione ha catturato 2.568.000 spettatori (15.8%) mentre Conto alla Rovescia ha interessato 3.783.000 spettatori e 18.8% di share.



dovranno tornare in fretta e furia a Caduta Libera...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> dovranno tornare in fretta e furia a Caduta Libera...


Torna ad aprile. Dopo Conto alla Rovescia, a gennaio ritorna Avanti un Altro con Bonolis. Incredibile, comunque, la forza che ha L'eredità da quando è nato il programma (2002) ad oggi. Ed ha pure il record di quiz più longevo di sempre.


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna ad aprile. Dopo Conto alla Rovescia, a gennaio ritorna Avanti un Altro con Bonolis. Incredibile, comunque, la forza che ha L'eredità da quando è nato il programma (2002) ad oggi. Ed ha pure il record di quiz più longevo di sempre.



Il migliore però, per me resta sempre il milionario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna ad aprile. Dopo Conto alla Rovescia, a gennaio ritorna Avanti un Altro con Bonolis. Incredibile, comunque, la forza che ha L'eredità da quando è nato il programma (2002) ad oggi. Ed ha pure il record di quiz più longevo di sempre.



Soprattutto incredibile considerando che è un quiz che fa schifo oltre ad essere forse il quiz più ingiusto e pilotato che abbia mai visto..

Poi presentato dal finto prete bestemmiatore raggiunge apici di pena davvero incredibili..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto incredibile considerando che è un quiz che fa schifo oltre ad essere forse il quiz più ingiusto e pilotato che abbia mai visto..
> 
> Poi presentato dal finto prete bestemmiatore raggiunge apici di pena davvero incredibili..


Sono format che, indipendentemente dal conduttore, vengono seguiti, perchè hanno bisogno solo di uno che legga le domande e basta, il resto va da se. Per questo motivo Insinna lo hanno messo lì, come hanno messo Beppe Convertini (pupillo dei grillini e di Casalino) a Linea Verde togliendo il molto più meritevole Federico Quaranta. Già i Soliti Ignoti, senza Amadeus, perderebbe molto così come Avanti un Altro che con Gerry Scotti perse moltissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

*La Repubblica intervista Flavio Insinna, forte del record di ascolti. "Con L'Eredità scopro l'Italia più bella. Devo tutto a Fabrizio Frizzi che mi ha fatto scoprire un'altra parte di me" sono le sue parole. Durante l'intervista, tante signore, tra cui una centenaria, lo hanno salutato, abbracciato e fatto selfie con lui.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica intervista Flavio Insinna, forte del record di ascolti. "Con L'Eredità scopro l'Italia più bella. Devo tutto a Fabrizio Frizzi che mi ha fatto scoprire un'altra parte di me" sono le sue parole. Durante l'intervista, tante signore, tra cui una centenaria, lo hanno salutato, abbracciato e fatto selfie con lui.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2019)

*Ancora botto per Flavio Insinna, che supera di nuovo i 5 milioni (per la precisione 5.355.000 spettatori) ed uno share del 25,5%. Distaccato Gerry Scotti con 3.670.000 spettatori ed il 18% di share, ma nella prima parte solo poco più di due milioni e 13%. Conto alla Rovescia potrebbe non essere confermato il prossimo anno. *


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2019)

Quello di Gerry è obiettivamente bruttino...ma avevano già parlato di esperimento....fallito mi sa.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello di Gerry è obiettivamente bruttino...ma avevano già parlato di esperimento....fallito mi sa.


Si, hanno sciaguratamente copiato L'eredità. Ok ispirarsi, ma è veramente un copia e incolla peraltro messo contro l'originale.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2019)

*Ieri venerdì 13 dicembre, record di ascolti per Insinna al 26,5% di share e più di 5 milioni.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ieri venerdì 13 dicembre, record di ascolti per Insinna al 26,5% di share e più di 5 milioni.*



Una percentuale maggiore del suo partito. A quando la candidatura?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2019)

Ma il quiz di Gerry fa veramente così schifo? Non mi pare che Insinna sia sto gran conduttore eh.


----------

